# Happy Birthday to our moderator - Goobimama!



## Quiz_Master (Sep 29, 2008)

***** Happy Birthday Goobimama ***​*
Wish you a happy birthday dude!!!

Happy Birthday to you

Happy Birthday to you

Happy birthday, dear ...... @ismallcat ke Goobi *quizmasterash.googlepages.com/tongue.png

Happy Birthday to you! *quizmasterash.googlepages.com/party.png

Give Party DUDEEEEEEEEEEE *quizmasterash.googlepages.com/sinister.png


----------



## net_addict (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Bday Bro .. !


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday dude!
Enjoy the day!


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 29, 2008)

Many Many Happy Return of the Day


----------



## jal_desai (Sep 29, 2008)

kya baat hai.. Happy bday Goobi... Party????????


----------



## Pathik (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday Goobi.. And pancanaka and lyly too.
Have a great day.


----------



## iMav (Sep 29, 2008)

For the record.

Who needs SmokingApples when you can have BurningBeer:

*i124.photobucket.com/albums/p24/tidy_photo/Happy-Birthday-beer.gif


----------



## sreevirus (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday Goobi!!

Let the urrack flow!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Happy Birthday!!!*


----------



## ilugd (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy birthday goobi. May you live a long life and have hundreds of children.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 29, 2008)

Wooohoooo! Thanks guys! Beers for anyone drops by between 6 and 7!

And note the change in my siggy


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 29, 2008)

happy b'day goobi.:>


----------



## krazzy (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Indyan (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday Goobi.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey, Happy Birth Day dude...
Wish u a long life, Njoy


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## RCuber (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy birthday Milind


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dear!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 29, 2008)

happy birthday


----------



## karmanya (Sep 29, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/48large.png


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy birthday Goobi!!!
Here's a modified version of the beer

*i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd184/coronaplus1/birthday-beer-1.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy birthday goobi!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Birhday Goobimama..I am ur goobi*bhanja* lol

Ur fav cake:-

*www.theapplecollection.com/Collection/objects/images/ibook3.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Sep 29, 2008)

_Badhaai ho badhaai, shubh ghadi aayi
Goobi aur uski billi ko, badhaai ho badhaai.
Sab tyohaaron se badi hai Goa mein,
Goobimama ki janam ki shubh ghadi aayi!_

Happy birthday, dude. Ask someone to translate that for you.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday Milind!


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 29, 2008)

*img155.imageshack.us/img155/8157/happybirthdayfi7.jpg


----------



## slugger (Sep 29, 2008)

lotsa green apples for you

Happy B'dAy buddy


----------



## Chirag (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy birthday..


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 29, 2008)

happy birthday


----------



## narangz (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Baba  

Champagne time. Cheers!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 29, 2008)

Awww.. too bad.. I'm late!

Happy birthday, Mr.Cat!


----------



## hellknight (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday Goobimama.. so what about the party?


----------



## dinesh72 (Sep 29, 2008)

Vad divasachya shubhechcha!


----------



## evewin89 (Sep 29, 2008)

happy B'day.........


----------



## saqib_khan (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday Goobimama.

Today many person's r enjoying, ask y???
Because today is goobi's b'day & moderation free day(Enjoy spammers


----------



## blueshift (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy birthday Goobi!
Have lots of Apples.

Good day.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Happy birthday to our best mod and friend!


----------



## kalpik (Sep 29, 2008)

Best mod?


----------



## amizdu (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy B'day Goobi!


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 29, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Best mod?


are nahi re....
U also count in it......
Kaya hai na, uska b'day hai to just chada rahe hai


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 29, 2008)

Phew... Just popped in the forum and saved myself from getting blacklisted. 

Anyways;
Happy Birthday Goobimama / Milind. 

Also happy b'day pancanaka_bima & Lyly...
Wish you guys have a good time ahead.  



			
				kalpik said:
			
		

> Best mod?


ROFLMAO...     

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Ahem!! Isnt it time for Booze?  Sharp 6.


----------



## Ph4x0r (Sep 29, 2008)

happy birthday Goobi !


----------



## hullap (Sep 29, 2008)

happy bday  *i*Boog err goobi


----------



## din (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh no, just reached back  Didn't know, else I could have gone to Goa instaed 

Wish you a very happy birthday Goobi. Hope you are having a nice time.

Enjoy. Have FUN.


----------



## iMav (Sep 29, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Best mod?


Just 'coz it's his bday. Let him feel happy yaar.


----------



## phreak0ut (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy b'day Catty!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday! May your life be full of cool mods and hot bods!

No, just kidding, just apples, nuthin else


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy B'day buddy..go crazzy 2day


----------



## skippednote (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy birthday GOObi


----------



## iChaitanya (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey, Happy birthday!


----------



## kalpik (Sep 29, 2008)

iMav said:


> Just 'coz it's his bday. Let him feel happy yaar.




In your face goobi! 

Hehe.. kidding of course.. Happy birthday once again


----------



## n2casey (Sep 29, 2008)

Many Happy Returns of the day.......          Enjoy.........


----------



## mrintech (Sep 29, 2008)

*Happy Birthday   *


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 29, 2008)

janm din mubarak ho goobi 
can u tell us the story abt this name MAMA KALLU MAMA oops Goobi Mama


----------



## adi007 (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## goobimama (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks peoples! Was a great day. The Dutch came in all the way from wherever just for my birthday. The popats were also there for dinner. And all in all it was a nice day


----------



## mrintech (Sep 30, 2008)

*Now Lock This Thread *


----------



## hullap (Oct 1, 2008)

lol


----------



## cooldudie3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Why not goobi do it, it's just like cutting the ribbon! 
Come on! Goobi!


----------



## goobimama (Oct 2, 2008)

You guys can wish me all year round! I love out of the blue birthday wishes.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 2, 2008)

^^ Not fair >


----------



## mrintech (Oct 2, 2008)

goobimama said:


> You guys can wish me all year round! I love out of the blue birthday wishes.


----------



## vish786 (Oct 2, 2008)

happy birthday Goobi


----------



## New (Oct 2, 2008)

> You guys can wish me all year round! I love out of the blue birthday wishes.


#############Happy Birthday##############


----------

